# rash under breast



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

Hi all, I'm a new breastfeeding mom, babe is 10 weeks old! I have a blotchy rash under one breast for about 2 weeks now. I think it started when I was pumping (and then leaking) alot, and I would wake up with a soaking bra and be too tired to change(oh, how I do not miss that). Well I have tried neosporin, triple antibiotic ointment, hydrocortisone cream and just eucerin cream, one at a time, all for about 2-3 days, with no results.....any suggestions? It's red, flat, blotchy not pimply or oozey. I put gauze or a washable cotton breast pad on it cuz it's right in the band of my bra







Actually it's just plan embarrassing, don't want my hubby to see! (but he already did, so I'm even more embarrassed)
I am seeing the baby's doc next Friday, would she prescribe for me if neccessary?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Is it itchy? Could it be yeast? You might want to try some Monistat or Lotrimin ointment on there and see if that clears it up. Also, air-dry as much as possible and try to keep the area dry.

Is your baby having any nursing problems like clicking, or de-latching a lot? Any white patches in baby's mouth, or itchiness/sharp shooting pains in your breasts? If it is yeast, you need to keep an eye out for symptoms in both you and your baby and treat it aggressively if it is. Do a search on these boards for yeast and you'll come up with a lot of treatment options (and both baby and you will need to be treated if it is yeast).


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Are yor breasts larger than they used to be? I am large breated and even when not nursing, I can get a rash under the breasts just from the dampness of sweat.

If you are too busy to shower every day, try and wash under there every 24 hours. I also use powder after a shower to absorb dampness. That worked better than ointments. I also take a pro-biotic, as it does seem like a yeasty rash.


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Sounds like a skin fungus. I have had the same sounding rash on and off for years between my breasts and under them. It goes away with an anti-fungal cream but it eventually comes back because it is always moist and sweaty down there which fungus love. It is harmless though just not very pretty.


----------

